# Mushrooms growing on my mounts



## ALToronto (Sep 9, 2013)

No, not fungus - real little brown mushrooms, stems, caps, the works. I used some well-aged white willow wood that had been outside for at least 7 years. I ran a torch over it quite thoroughly, getting the flames into every possible crack, but obviously, that wasn't enough. I have tree fungus as well, and I'm more concerned about it accelerating the decomposition of my mounts than anything else.

So are the mushrooms anything to worry about? They're not the poisonous kind, although I doubt they're edible (or psychoactive, for that matter). Don't have any photos at the moment, but this is where they're growing.


----------



## keithrs (Sep 9, 2013)

I have some orchids that mushrooms grow on. Mushrooms are the fruiting bodies of fungi. Most are no concern. Just pick them so they don't spread as fast.


----------

